# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  ثقافة قانونية - أنواع الشركات

## شذى البنفسج

ثقافة قانونية - أنواع الشركات



*الشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة Limited liability*

*المعني اللغوي لغة: المسئولية حال أو صفة من يسأل عن أمر تقع عليه تبعته .المعني الشرعي اصطلاحًا: الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة تتكون من شركاء يقدم كل منهم حصة فى رأسمالها، وتحدد مسؤولية كل شريك بمقدار حصته، فضلاً عن أن لكل شريك الحق فى الإسهام فى إدارة الشركة، غير أن لكل شريك أيضاً الحق فى التنازل للغير عن حصته فى الشركة دون موافقة باقى الشركاء، وإن احتفظ لهم بحق استرداد هذه الحصة، وهذه الشركة لا تلجأ إلى الاكتتاب العام أو إلى إصدار الأسهم أو السندات عند تأسيسها أو زيادة رأسمالهاشرح المصطلحالتقويم الشرعي للشركات الحديثة: إذا كان كل نوع من أنواع هذه الشركات يصح على إنفراد فإنه يصح مجتمعاً*
*.*
*يقول ابن قدامة: "إذا اشترك مالان وبدن صاحب أحدهما، فهذا يجمع شركة ومضاربة، وهو صحيح" .*

*والأسهم المحددة في الشركة لا يجوز أن تكون لحاملها لجهالة المشترك، كما لا يجوز أن تكون امتيازاً لها حق الأولوية فى الحصول على الربح أو استرجاع قيمة الأسهم عند التصفية والسندات حرام ولا تجوز شرعاً حيث هى قبض بربا .*
*والشروط التي تخالف الشرع فى عقد الشركة كالسندات وغير ذلك فاسدة مع بقاء عقد الشركة صحيحاً ..* 

*شركات الأوراق المالية "أمناء الاكتتاب" Underwrite*

*لمعني اللغوي لغة: توزيع الشيء بين اثنين أو أكثر على جهة الشيوع، فهي اختلاط المالين بالآخر بحيث لا يمتازان عن بعضهما، وهو معنى قريب من المعنى الاصطلاحي في القانون التجاري.*

*المعني الشرعي اصطلاحاً:* 

*اتفاق بين اثنين أو أكثر بقصد القيام بنشاط اقتصادي معين ابتغاء الربح.شرح المصطلحالوظيفة الأساسية لهذه الشركات هي تغطية الاكتتاب في الأوراق المالية والترويج للإصدارات في السوق الأولى. وذلك عند تأسيس شركة جديدة تحتاج لتوفير وتدبير رأس المال، أو عند زيادة رأس مال شركة قائمة، وكذلك عند احتياج شركة قائمة لأموال عن طريق إصدار صكوك.*
*وهي تنشط بذلك السوق الثانوي عن طريق طرح ما تكتتب به من الأسهم في السوق الثانوي "التداول".*
*كما أنها تقوم بتقديم الخدمات الخاصة بتقديم الاستثمارات التمويلية، وتقويم الإصدار والدراسة الفنية لهيكل تمويل الشركة والضمانات الكفيلة بحماية حقوق الجمهور، وإدارة عملية التسويق واختيار وكلاء البيع للجمهور وإدارة محافظ الأوراق المالية لمؤسسات أخرى.*

*وتتعدد طرق الترويج، فقد تتعهد بعض الشركات المروجة ببيع الإصدار كله، سواء تم تغطيته من الجمهور أو لم تتم وذلك مقابل عائد يتمثل في الفرق بين سعر البيع للجمهور والسعر المتفق عليه من الجهة المصدرة للصكوك، وقد يتم الترويج على أساس بذل أقصي جهد، ويكون المروج في هذه الحالة مجرد وكيل، أو التزام المروج بتغطية ما بقي بعد الاكتتاب، وقد يجري تسويق الإصدارات التي تتضمن شروطًا ومزايا معقولة عن طريق طرحها في مناقصات بين الشركات المروجة. وقد يشترط تخلي المروج عن مهمته إذا لم يتم الاكتتاب التام من الجمهور في الإصدار*

*شركات المساهمة Joint- stock companies*

*لغة: السَّهْمُ النَّصِيبُ والسَّهْمُ: القِدْحُ الذى يُقارعُ به والجمع سِهامُ .*
*والمساهمة: تعنى المشاركة .المعني الشرعياصطلاحاً: في هذه الشركات ينقسم رأس المال إلى أسهم متساوية القيمة وقابلة للتداول، ولا يسأل الشركاء إلا بقدر أسهمهم وتكون الشركة شخصية معنوية مستقلة عن شخصية المساهمين تحرز الممتلكات وتعقد الصفقات.شرح المصطلحوينطبق على هذه الشركة قواعد شركة العنان، حين يعمل بعض الشركاء أعضاء فى مجلس إدارتها وقواعد المضاربة إذا اشترط مجلس الإدارة نسبة من الربح نظير الإدارة .*
*وهي شكل من أشكال الاستثمار المتاحة لجماهير المدخرين، الذين ليست لهم مشاريع خاصة يستثمرون فيها مدخراتهم، ولا لديهم القدرة على تقويم المشاريع القائمة ولا على أن يصبحوا شركاء موصين فأسهم الشركات أسهل لهم حينما يرغبون فى الاستثمار أو بيعها حينما يحتاجون إلى السيولة .*
*إن التمويل بالمشاركة خلافاً للتمويل بالقروض، يساعد على استبعاد إمكانية قيام هيكل تمويلي ضخم، قائم على قاعدة مشاركة ضيقة في شكل الهرم المقلوب الذي يدعمه التمويل الربوي، وبعبارة أخرى فإن التمويل بالمشاركة يساعد في تعويض قاعدة انتشار ملكية المشاريع، ويساهم أيضاً إلى حد كبير في تحقيق هدف التوزيع العادل للدخل والثروة .*
*إن التمويل بالمشاركة ينتظر أن يساعد كثيرًا على الحد من الإقراض المتهور للقطاع الخاص والحكومي على حد سواء، وهو ما تفعله المصارف غالباً وذلك لأنها تضمن استرداد أصل القرض والفائدة عليه .*
*وهى لا تبذل جهداً كافياً لتقويم الغرض الذي سوف يُستخدم فيه القرض وهذا ما لا يمكن حدوثه إذا كان على المصرف أن "يشارك" في ثمار العمل (الحلوة أو المرّة) وغالباً ما يتم اللجوء إلى القرض القصير الأجل حتى مع الحاجة إلى تمويل طويل الأجل، وذلك فى ظل إمكانية تجديد الائتمان وتتكشف اللعبة حينما يُفلس المصرف .*

*شركة الأموال Fund partnership*

*المعني اللغوي لغة: المال: كل ما يملكه الفرد أو الجماعة من متاع أو عروض تجارة أو عقار أو نقود أو حيوان .المعني الشرعياصطلاحًا شركة الأموال: عقد بين اثنين فأكثر على أن يتجروا فى رأس مال لهم ويكون الربح بينهم بنسبة معلومة بقدر الماليين.شرح المصطلح الحكم الإجمالي:*
*شركة الأموال: من أنواع شركة العقد؛ التى هى عقد بين المتشاركين فى الأصل والربح.*
*وتقوم شركة الأموال أساساً على الاعتبار المالي، وانتفاء الاعتبار الشخصي فيها، فهي ترتكز في الواقع على ما يقدمه الشريك فيها من مال دون اشتراكه بشخصه في الإدارة. وتقوم على أساس تقسيم رأس مال الشركة إلى عدد معين من الأسهم، وتحديد مسؤولية كل مساهم عن ديون والتزامات الشركة بقيمة أسهمه فيها. ولا يشترط لقيامها العلاقة الشخصية التي تقوم عادة بين شركات الأشخاص، وهذا هو جوهر الخلاف بينها وبين شركة العنان التي هي شركة أموال في الفقه الإسلامي .*
*وتنقسم باعتبار محلها إلى:*
*شركة الأموال، وشركة الأعمال، وشركة الوجوه.*
*وأركان الشركة ثلاثة:*
*العاقدان، والعقود عليه - وهو المال-، والصيغة.*
*ويشترط لصحتها ما يلي:*
*1- أن يكون رأس المال عيناً لا ديناً.*
*2- اشترط الحنفية: أن يكون رأس المال حاضراً عند الشراء، وإن لم يكن حاضراً عند العقد. والجمهور يشترطون: حضور المالين عند العقد.*
*3- اشترط الجمهور: أن يكون رأس المال من الائتمان، سواء أكان من النقدين (الذهب والفضة) أو من الفلوس النافقة الرائجة. وأجاز المالكية: أن يكون رأس مال شركة الأموال من العروض .*
*ولا يشترط العلم بمقدار رأس المال عند العقد إذا أمكن معرفته بعد ذلك عند مباشرة الشراء، ويتسلط كل من الشركاء على التصرف -بما لا ضرر فيه- بغير إذن، ولكل منهم فسخ عقد الشركة متى شاء، كما فى الوكالة ..* 

*شَرِكة الأبْدَان Animals partnership* 

*المعني اللغوي لُغـة: تَوْزيع الشيء بين اثنين فأكْثَر على جهة الشيوع .*
*الأبدان: مفردُها بَدَن. والمعنى جِسْمُ الإنسان. وهو ماسوى الرَّأس والشّوَى .المعني الشرعياصطلاحاً: هى الشركة على ما يكتسبان اثنان فأكثر بأبدانهما. وقيل: هى: اشتراك اثنين فأكثر فيما يمتلكانه بأبدانهما من مباح، أو يتقبلانه فى ذممهما من عمل. قيل: وصِفَتُها: أن يشترك .شرح المصطلحقال الشيرازى: شركة الأبدان هى الشركة على ما يكتسبان بأبدانهما، عرّفها الحنابلة: بأنها "اشتراك اثنين فأكثر فيما يمتلكانه وأبدانهما من مباح، أو يتقبلانه فى ذممهما من عمل". قالوا وصفتها أن يشترك اثنان فأكثر بدون رأس مال فى تقبُل الأعمال فى ذممها بالأجرة .*
*أو في تلك المباحات كالاصطياد والاحتشاش والاحتطاب على أن يكون الكسب بينهما انصافاً أو ثلاثًا، أو أرباعًا، أو غير ذلك .*
*سميت بذلك لاشتراكهما فى عمل أبدانهم* 

*شركة التضامن Par tnership* 

*المعني اللغوي لغة: التضامن: التزام القوى أو الغنى معاونة الضعيف أو الفقير .المعني الشرعياصطلاحًا: تتكون شركة التضامن من شريكين أو أكثر، يسهم كل منهم بجزء من رأس المال ومن العمل، وفيها يكون الشركاء مسؤولين مسؤولية تضامنية ومطلقة عن ديون الشركة في جميع أموالهم. فكل شريك يكون كفيلاً للشركة وليس مسؤوليتهم محدودة كل في رأس المال .شرح المصطلحوهي تشبه شركة المفاوضة من ناحية الكفالة، والعنان من ناحية عدم الالتزام بالمساواة في رأس المال وحصة الربح. وقد تحوى الشركة أى عدد من الأشخاص من أكثر من شخص إلى عشرين شخصًا، كما جرت العادة (أما فى حالة إنشاء بنك فقد جرت العادة على أن يكون هناك عشرة شركاء) وهنا فإن مسئولية الشركاء جميعًا هى مسئولية غير محدودة بمعنى أن كل شريك مطالب بالديون التى تتحملها المنشأة فى حدود كل ثروته الخاصة بالكامل، وفى بعض الأحيان يعمد مالكو المنشآت الفردية (المنشآت التى يملك كل منشأ منها فرد واحد) إلى تحويلها إلى شركات تضامن، وهى طريقة للحصول على رأس مال إضافى، والمشاركة فى تحمل المخاطر التى قد تعترض تلك المشروع -المؤسسة- وأداء وظائف ومهام الإدارة ومن السهل تكوين شركة تضامن أو حلها*

*شركة الجبر Compulsion partnership* 

*المعني اللغوي لغة: اجبره على الأمر: قهره عليه وأكرهه .المعني الشرعي اصطلاحًا: هي نوع من الشِّرْكة انفرد المالكية بإثباته، وتمسكوا فيه بقضاء عمر، وحدَّها بعضهم بأنها "استحقاق شخص الدخول من مشترٍ سلعة لنفسه من سوقها المعدّ لها، على وجه الخصوص" .شرح المصطلحوقد ذكروا لها سبعة شروط، ثلاثة خاصة بالسلعة، وهي:*
** أن تشتري بسوقها المعدّ لبيعها .*
** وأن يكون شرؤاها للتجارة لا للقنية .*
** وأن تكون التجارة المقصودة بالشراء في نفس البلد، لا في مكان آخر.*
*وثلاثة أخرى خاصة بالشريك المقحم، وهي:*
** أن يحضر الشراء .*
** وأن لا يزيد على المشتري .*
** وأن يكون من تجار السلعة المشتراة .*
*وشريطة واحدة في الشاري، وهي أن لا يبين لمن حضر من التجار أنه يريد الاستئثار بالسلعة، ولا يقبل الشركة فيها، فمن شاء أن يزايد فليفعل .*
*فإذا توفرت هذه الشرائط جميعها، ثبت حقُّ الإجبار على الشركة لمن حضر من التجار مهما طال الأمد، ما دامت السلعة المشتراة باقية، ويسجن الشاري حتى يقبل الشركة إذا امتنع منها.*
*وتنقسم شركة الملك في الاصطلاح الفقهي إلى: اختيارية، وجبرية (اضطرارية) .*
*فالجبرية: هي التي تكون دون إرادة أحد من الشريكين أو الشركاء، كما في اشتراك الورثة في التركة، وكما إذا انفتقت الأكياس واختلط ما فيها مما يعسر فصل بعضه عن بعض لتتميز أنصباؤه، كبعض الحبوب والنقود المملوكة لشخصين أو أكثر. وعلى ذلك عرَّف الفقهاء الشركة الجبرية (الاضطرارية) بقولهم "هي أن يملك الشريكين أو الشركاء مالاً بإرث أو باختلاط المالين بلا اختيار المالكين اختلاطاً لا يمكن معه تميزهما حقيقة، بأن كانا متحدي الجنس، أو يمكن التمييز بينهما بمشقة وكُلْفة، بأن كانا مختلفين جنساً"*

*شركة العين Property partnership*

*مسلسل3324المعني اللغوي لغة: العين: عضو الأبصار للإنسان وغيره من الحيوان .المعني الشرعي اصطلاحًا: شركة العين في المصطلح الفقهي تعني "أن يملك اثنان فأكثر عيناً بسبب من أسباب الملك، كبيت وسيارة ومصنع ونحو ذلك" .شرح المصطلحوأصل ذلك أن شركة الملك عند الفقهاء نوعان: شركة دين، وشركة غيره "من عين أو حق أو منفعة" . فشركة غير الدين: هي الشركة الحاصلة في العين أو الحق أو المنفعة، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لحق شفعة الشريكين فيما باعه ثالثهما، وحق سكنى الدار أو زراعة الأرض لمستأجريها على الشيوع .*

*شركة المساقاة Crop sharing contract over the leas* 

*المعني اللغوي لغة: مأخوذة من السقي، سقى الحيوان أو النبات: أرداه .المعني الشرعي اصطلاحاً: عقد على القيام بخدمة شجر أو نبات بجزء من غلته .شرح المصطلحوذهب الجمهور إلى جواز المساقاة، وقصرها الشافعية على النخيل والكرم. ولم يجزها أبو حنيفة .*
*وتخصيص الشافعية مخالف للعموم الذي ورد بالحديث .*
*ومنع الحنفية بعلة أنها إجارة بثمرة لم تخلق أو مجهولة غير صحيح، فهي عقد على العمل وفي المال ببعض نمائه كالمضاربة .*
*والمساقاة كالمزارعة حكماً وشرطاً بحسب ما يليق بها، فاشتراط بيان البذر وربه وصلاحية الأرض للزراعة لا معنى له في المساقاة. وإذا لم تذكر مدة المساقاة فإنها تقع على أول ثمرة تخرج في تلك السنة، وإذا ذكرت مدة، فإما أن يكون خروج الثمرة فيها محققاً أو ممتنعاً عادة أو محتملاً، فإن كان محققاً صحت المساقاة، وإن كان ممتنعاً فسدت لفوات المقصود وهو الشركة في الخارج، وإن كان محتملاً فالمساقاة موقوفة، فإن خرج في الوقت المسمى ثمرة يرغب في مثلها صحت المساقاة، ويقسم الخارج بينهما حسب شروطهما، وإن تأخر خروج الثمرة عن الوقت المسمى فسدت المساقاة لتبين الخطأ في المدة المسماة. ويكون للساقي أجر مثل عمله ليدوم عمله إلى إدراك النمو، وإن لم يخرج شيء أصلاً فلا شيء لأحدهما على الآخر، لأن ذهاب الثمر يكون إذن بآفة فلا يتبين فساد المدة فيبقي العقد صحيحًا*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (18):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بس لو سمحتي شذى تغيري الحجم لأن مش واضح والموضوع مهم 
يسلمو

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> بس لو سمحتي شذى تغيري الحجم لأن مش واضح والموضوع مهم 
> يسلمو


 
تم التعديل .. اهلا فيكي ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شكراً شذى ساعدتيني كثير بموضوعك يسلمو

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> شكراً شذى ساعدتيني كثير بموضوعك يسلمو


العفو .. بدنا خدمة الك ..

----------


## غير مسجل

أريد معرفة أحكام القانون المدني الأردني في الشركات التالية بالتفصيل  وهي : 1. شركة العنان 2. شركة المفاوضة 3. شركة الوجوه   4. شركة الأعمال .................  للضرورة القصوى وشكراً لكم تعاونكم .............

سامي
طالب ماجستير في الفقه وأصوله
جامعة العلوم الإسلامية العالمية
almenhag@yahoo.com

----------

